# 5th cel @ 23k



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

As the title says 5th cel at 23k miles. Last time they did nox and o2's. Wife just called this morning and said it's back on. It has been about 2400 miles since last cel. I have not pulled codes yet. Goes back to dealer tomorrow. Chevy is just about to own this car back. This trip should put us well over 30 days in shop for lemon law. We shall see what tomorrow brings but I will scan when I get home. I think the first cel was at 6k and I don't think the car has gone 6k without throwing another cel, pretty sad. I will post results after I find out. The service dept is getting better now it only sits there 1-2 weeks at a time


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I bet your service department is getting frustrated with this as well.


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

What's the average for us owners having problems and those who have been free of trouble? 20% trouble 80% free? Just referencing off posts in forums. Thankfully only problem I've had is a mouse died in my car and I had to find his body and get rid of him.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Most of us have had very little to no trouble. There are a few duds out there though, as there is with any car. The forum magnifies this fact because forums attract people who are having issues.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I will say that I have had very few issues with my car that were not caused by myself. The only thing that I can think of that wasnt caused by me is the fuel pump relay that went bad. I have been fairly lucky. Only things that have happened that were major was when I hit high water and flooded the DPF, the relay, and thats about it outside of the accident from when I first got the car in 2013. Right now I have a few codes showing but they are for the shutters and the PFCM (I think). The shutter code sets off the PFCM code. The shutters dont work on my car because I hit a raccoon one night a few months ago. Doesnt really bother the car, but I think it jarred the plug for the shutters loose and I just havent fixed it. Oh and the trunk switch on the lid, but I cut those wires so it is disconnected permanently.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> Oh and the trunk switch on the lid, but I cut those wires so it is disconnected permanently.


How do you open your trunk? Key fob?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

diesel said:


> Most of us have had very little to no trouble. There are a few duds out there though, as there is with any car. The forum magnifies this fact because forums attract people who are having issues.


Mine was great until the dealer screwed it up. Now it's 3 CEL's in less than 500 miles.

Only other issue I have is the trunk latch quit working, have to use the keyfob to access my trunk.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

smallheadz said:


> As the title says 5th cel at 23k miles. Last time they did nox and o2's. Wife just called this morning and said it's back on. It has been about 2400 miles since last cel. I have not pulled codes yet. Goes back to dealer tomorrow. Chevy is just about to own this car back. This trip should put us well over 30 days in shop for lemon law. We shall see what tomorrow brings but I will scan when I get home. I think the first cel was at 6k and I don't think the car has gone 6k without throwing another cel, pretty sad. I will post results after I find out. The service dept is getting better now it only sits there 1-2 weeks at a time


Hi Smallheadz, 

We truly apologize for this, and can certainly understand how frustrating this may seem for you. We want to provide the best assistance possible, and look into this further. Please feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. We look forward to your response and updates! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

The last two cel's were for the nox sensor. A little aggressive driving for a few days cleared it both times. :go:


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

P0133 again
Here is what has been done thus far
Nox sensors both cleaned once, both replaced once
O2 sensor, replaced twice
EGR plate replaced
Pin hole in exhaust welded
Sun Visor replaced
Head Liner replaced
Transmission Leak, replaced seal
This is the second p0133 in 2400 miles, gets dropped off at dealer today. Already have a claim number with GM to get the ball rolling on what they are going to do. Car has been in shop 47 days so far in 13 months. First CEL we were given the car back to drive and it took 11 1/2 weeks to fix.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I suspect that the dealer has never properly diagnosed your car and has been throwing parts at it. Really sounds like you got a Monday or Friday car.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I agree with Diesel it sure sounds like this dealer threw parts at it instead of determining what the root cause of the problem is. If possible I would seek out a different dealer.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I suggest you think about cutting your losses. I was able to get 14K on trade in for mine and got a gas powered new cruze for 17K. 3K out of pocket for a new car was worth it for me. I know its frustrating but once you pull a bad tooth it cant hurt you any more. They need to replace the DPF and all O2, NOx and EGT sensors in order to give you a fighting chance at fixing your car. They cant diagnose it. They are likely taking orders for tech support and they dont know either. So it doesnt matter what dealer you take it to. They gave me a new DPF out of desperation to get me code free. I thought I was out of the woods then it developed a fuel leak they spent 2 weeks not fixing. That was the last straw. You should be able to get a $1000 bucks towards a new GM car if you call customer service and complain. Dont listen to the guys who were fortunate enough to get a good car. They will tell you its the dealer or you are driving your car wrong or you used the wrong oil or fuel or put water in your DEF tank. Its not you. Its the car.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

I was called today and was told software update corrected the problem.


----------

